# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Transgénicos y Cucufatería

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por: José Luis Patiño V.* jose.patino@expreso.com.pe 
Desde hace años vengo escuchando con asombro, cómo algunos sectores de nuestra supuesta clase intelectual sirven de caja de resonancia para campañas de ONGs y lobbies supuestamente ambientalistas, que buscan convertir la biotecnología y su producto principal llamado transgénico, en una amenaza para la biodiversidad, en especial agrícola. 
Lo más increíble es que apelando a supuestas investigaciones científicas de connotados expertos internacionales, nos quieren hacer creer que los productos de origen transgénico (semillas básicamente) son un veneno mortal para la humanidad, porque generan alergias y hasta fetos amorfos. Claro que bajo el cuento que aún no se ha probado todo lo contrario, dan rienda suelta a una ideología barata, que sólo busca aislarnos de una realidad cada vez más aplastante: si no modernizamos nuestra agricultura, el hambre reinará. 
En los últimos tres años me he dedicado a investigar el tema, sin ningún tipo de apasionamiento. Así, me gustaría que los autodenominados decanos, sachas  y líderes de opinión hagan lo mismo y lean la abundante bibliografía, que incluye investigaciones científicas, de la FAO y la OMS sobre el tema. 
La principal conclusión es que la biotecnología y los transgénicos son una de las principales armas que tienen los gobiernos para cambiar desde la raíz los problemas heredados de una agricultura que se ahoga en pesticidas y demás agroquímicos (cuyas grandes multinacionales financian las campañas de terror). Ya basta de tratarnos como aldeanos de quinta y dejemos que por fin la modernidad llegue a nuestros campos.   *Fuente: Expreso*Temas similares: Transgénicos vs Orgánicos ¿Por qué SÍ, o por qué NO, transgénicos en el Perú? Transgenicos en el peru Alimentos Transgénicos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí una respuesta a este artículo que encontré en Notiagro:  _"Parece que todo el mundo siente que puede opinar alegremente sin haber profundizado en el tema. Y las fuentes de la FAO y la OMS, son las menos confiables al respecto. Lea usted señor periodista el libro: "GENETIC ROULETTE" de Jeffrey M. Smith, publicado en USA el 2007 y prologado por el ex-Ministro del Ambiente de Inglaterra, Mr. Michael Meacher. Este libro, de 320 páginas, está profusamente documentado por una amplia bibliografía de resultados de las investigaciones de muchísimos investigadores americanos, franceses, Canadienses, etc., a través de sus publicaciones en numerosas PUBLICACIONES CIENTÍFICAS DEL MUNDO ENTERO, en nutrición, medicina, bioquímica, genética, etc. Ing.Agr., Ph.D. José davelouis Mc.Evoy Ingeniero Vitalicio del Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú. Registro CIP 4971 1er. Premio "Estéban Campodónico Figallo, 1995", por sus aportes sobresalientes en los campos de la investigación, docencia y extensión agrícolas."_

----------

